# Church Advice



## Rufus (Apr 10, 2011)

I currently attend a non-denom. slightly charismatic (nothing much though, just belief) church that I wouldn't say is Arminian or Calvinistic, and my pastor once said something positive about Calvinism (cant really remember what it was), and has said that charismatic churches can actually lead down the wrong path to near Gnosticism, and has said that the sinners prayer necessarily won't save you. The people are nice, and its a good church. It probably takes 20 or so minutes to drive too. 

There are not Reformed churches nearby (well, the UCC (if that counts) and a PCUSA). About over 30 minutes away are a PCA and a Reformed Baptist church.

I am sixteen and will be taking drivers ed (mandatory for license) this summer and wonder whether I should:
1) Stay in the Church I am in until the end of High School
2) Go to another one later on
3) Talk to my mother and try to go to another Church now

Once I am out of school I'll attend a church that I agree with more, wherever I go for the military, and if I go for more school, it will be away from this area. 

Any advice? Prayers? Recommendations?


----------



## Jack K (Apr 10, 2011)

Before you start thinking Reformed vs. Arminian, make sure you've eliminated any church that does not hold to a strong view of the authority and truth of the Bible. That will eliminate any UCC I know of and the vast majority of PCUSA congregations, even though their heritage is Reformed.

Beyond that, I'd certainly recommend a Bible-honoring Reformed congregation if you didn't already have a church. But that said, leaving your current church is never something to do lightly just because you're about to have newfound freedom, and especially if you'll be finding a new church again in a few years. So you might be better off staying with your current church. Mostly, I think this sounds like an excellent opportunity for you to have some deep talks with your mother about your faith, your current church, what you find right about Reformed churches, and so on. Share honestly, then listen carefully and respectfully to her suggestions for you, since she surely cares for you and will have some good wisdom even if her choice of church is not what yours would be.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Apr 10, 2011)

My advice would be to stay with your current church. There is no need to cause unnecessary division amongst your family over whether you are going to a "calvinist" church. If the church offers good preaching and good fellowship then I say stay.


----------



## Rufus (Apr 11, 2011)

> Before you start thinking Reformed vs. Arminian, make sure you've eliminated any church that does not hold to a strong view of the authority and truth of the Bible. That will eliminate any UCC I know of and the vast majority of PCUSA congregations, even though their heritage is Reformed.


Already done, no intentions of visiting a theologically liberal church.



> My advice would be to stay with your current church. There is no need to cause unnecessary division amongst your family over whether you are going to a "calvinist" church. If the church offers good preaching and good fellowship then I say stay.



Its actually just my mom and I (usually, my Dad is overseas and my sister doesn't care). But it does offer good preaching and fellowship.

I guess unless its a major reason to leave I won't, especially as Jack said, I'd be finding a new church again a few years from now anyways.


----------

